# Forget the burgers try this!!



## Lawrence123 (Nov 6, 2015)

Fillet steak butty!! Get a fillet steak slice through the middle so end up with two thin steaks season with salt and black pepper add to hot pan with sliced mushrooms and red onion cook for a few mins either side add a little water to pan, not much though just enough to make a bit of steak sauce add sliced cheese on top of one steak put the other on top. Take it off the heat but leave for a few mins then add to thick white bread!!! It's got to be fillet so it's easy to chew!!


----------

